# Is there such a thing as "Postpartum IBS"??



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

............


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

There's postpartum constipation (I sure had it!) which can trigger IBS if you're prone to it.

I, myself, ate a lot of prunes (good thing they're tasty), and that really seemed to help.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.............


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Huh -- the only thing I can think of is that the hospital might have given you Colace to keep things moving gently and smoothly.

IME (and sorry, this is gross), constipation starts the IBS cycle because things get obstructed, and then your body responds with extreme measures to get everything clear -- hence the cramping and diarrhea.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

..................


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm sorry! Maybe it is just hormones. They can certainly cause all kinds of problems. Stupid hormones.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, pregnancy can cause IBS. I read about that in an AWESOME book called "Ever Since I Had My Baby". It's a combination of weird hormones and birth trauma. Your pooping muscles may never be quite the same after giving birth.


----------

